# Tissot logo



## sci

Hi,

Have you seen a Tissot watch with the T+ logo?









I find it quite attractive and have never seen it on a dial.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

As far as I know, I don't think that Tissot never used these two logos... only "TISSOT", "CH. Tissot & Fils", "Tissot (old logo), some watches with "Omega & Tissot" (in the '30s) and the famous "T" in some versions.


----------



## lvt

sci said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you seen a Tissot watch with the T+ logo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it quite attractive and have never seen it on a dial.


On the box, yes but not on the dial.

I think there might be an obvious reason.


----------



## JCCR

lvt said:


> On the box, yes but not on the dial.
> 
> I think there might be an obvious reason.


Hi!

Yeah, probably... but they don't need this logo... all watches already have the famous "Swiss made"!


----------

